# My Albbino bristlenose plecos



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*My Albino bristlenose plecos*

Dont know if they are the same or not, I have 2. Thought I'd share. I am pretty sure they are females.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

wow nice! they look real adorable side by side, sorta like twins lol


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

they kinda look like you have males, there do they fight, if so you have two males, i went through that, cause usually females have no bristles, but other then that they are so cute....


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, i too believe their females their bristles are rather large, and most LFS won't carry female albino BN's just for that purpose, and usually carry males cuz of the bristles. Nice ones you have there! Get female and cave, start breed'em


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

In the second picture they are not side by side it is a reflection. I always assumed they were females because I thought the bristles were larger on males...


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I've never been a big fan of albino fish, but there is just something about bristlenoses that seems to sway me :mrgreen: .

Courtney, is that your ferret in your avatar? I have a couple boys myself.








The hats, not my idea, my fiance made them for christmas cards last year.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

goodie,
Yes that is a ferret in my avatar, thats doofus one of our 8


----------



## MYGOBYRULES (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a pair and my female is full grown and hardly has a trace of a bristle. My male is half her size and his bristles are crazy long.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

females do get bristlenoses, but they only usually have 1 row of them and aren't really long but i cnt really tell from your picture but i got to say from the 1st pic it looks like a male.

- Jonno


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice lexus!


----------

